# Best type of bagged dirt for improving drainage around foundation?



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

I've gone to the box stores looking for the same thing, but they didn't really have anything like that.

I think your best bet would be to look for "fill dirt" on Craig's List. You might have to go a ways to pick it up, but I don't know of any other option.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Waste of time trying to use some bags of sand.
You need compactable fill.
You would be amazed at just how much fill your going to need to raise the grade even a little.
If your basement or crawl space is leaking there's more that's needed to fix it then just raising the grade a little.
Digging down and water proofing the foundation.
Making sure you have working gutters with long working down spouts.
If it really bad a French drain may be called for.
To even raise the grade 1' along a 50' wall 4' out would take over 28, 40 LB. bags. And that's not including filling in any low areas.
Stone along a foundation sounds great until grass starts growing though it and the mower starts hitting it.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

strategery said:


> I've gone to the box stores looking for the same thing, but they didn't really have anything like that.
> 
> I think your best bet would be to look for "fill dirt" on Craig's List. You might have to go a ways to pick it up, but I don't know of any other option.



Great idea, I found all kinds of free fill with clay in it on CL. Thanks for the tip!


----------

